# Formatting the my clippings.txt file, for a Mac



## Ericc22 (Mar 10, 2009)

OK folks, I am desperate!

I love my Kindle 2. I read a variety of books at one time for work, and, I rely on the highlighting and note feature. These features are very important to me.

The problem is, the my clippings.txt file is a mess when I get it out. It takes me a long time to go through it and sort it by book, and then isolate the text from the header.

I saw an excellent solution for this:

http://theprofessornotes.com/archives/543
http://kindletips.wordpress.com/2008/05/07/importing-my-clippings/

I love this - having the file converted into a table of this sort would be ideal. Unfortunately I can't run Windows on my Mac, and, the macro can't be used on Word for Mac as it requires VB which I guess is not a feature in Word for Mac. So I need another solution. I am using Word 2004.

Does anyone have any suggestions for how to do this on a Mac? I would love to hear any and all suggestions. This would be a huge time saver for me and is something I would most appreciate.

Thanks!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't have a Mac so I can't help..sorry. But Welcome to the KindleBoards!


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

If you have Perl or another scripting language on your Mac, it is really easy to write a script to put the pieces from each book with each other, instead of interspersed.  The formatting is very consistent, and parsing it is easy.  I've written myself a couple of scripts to manipulate the "My Clippings" text to put stuff together to email to publishers, etc. to report typos.

If you aren't a computer geek, maybe you know one who would help out with this?


----------



## Ericc22 (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for the info! Sorting by book is a good first step, but I want to be able to delete the header for each entry as well. Basically, I want a clean list of highlights/notes by book. Is that possible with Perl?

I do not know perl - completely clueless unfortunately. I'll see what I can find. I'd be happy to send a few e-books towards anyone who can help, if bribery is useful! 

Eric



SusanCassidy said:


> If you have Perl or another scripting language on your Mac, it is really easy to write a script to put the pieces from each book with each other, instead of interspersed. The formatting is very consistent, and parsing it is easy. I've written myself a couple of scripts to manipulate the "My Clippings" text to put stuff together to email to publishers, etc. to report typos.
> 
> If you aren't a computer geek, maybe you know one who would help out with this?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ericc22 said:


> Thanks for the info! Sorting by book is a good first step, but I want to be able to delete the header for each entry as well. Basically, I want a clean list of highlights/notes by book. Is that possible with Perl?


No doubt this can be done easily with AppleScript or Automator.... You just need to find someone familiar with these applications.


----------



## Ericc22 (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. If there are further suggestions, or if you can point me to a solution, that would be most appreciated. Thanks!

Eric


----------



## Ericc22 (Mar 10, 2009)

FYI - I finally found a solution to this one if anyone is looking. There is a free application at http://willcodejavaforfood.com/products.html . It converts the clippings file into a .docx, csv, or htm. Good luck with it - if you need this utility, you'll love it!

Eric


----------



## KindleLover123456 (Jun 28, 2011)

Another way to format your myclippings.txt is with klippings kollector, its free now too.


----------



## dmetzcher (Aug 28, 2011)

Try clippingsconverter.com. It will convert your clippings to Excel, Word, and PDF formats. It's a free online service.


----------

